# Bug Out Trailer



## lonewriter (Oct 21, 2012)

I found this trailer online and thought it would make a good Bug Out trailer.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

It looks to need some work, but kudos for seeing the potential there. I still haven't found the right setup for my own bug out trailer, this looks a touch big unless I found a deuce and a half to pull it, but still gets me thinking. Definitely keep us updated if you get it!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I agree with oif_ghost_tod, it looks heavy(and heavy duty). I think most people would be better off with one of the lighter weight covered trailers.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

How well does it tow with your vehicle? It looks like second trailer from double bottom rig. Nice buy. GB


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Interesting. what size are the tires? 9.00-16 ? vacuum ovr hydraulic brakes? 
bet it is not as heavy as people think. :beercheer:


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

Go big or go home, nice.
I keep going back and forth between building an INCH trailer and a pop-up. I like what you are looking at to build from but I don't think my Dodge would pull that thing. Pop-up is hook and go, can't decide.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Good ideas.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

trying to figure out what I"m seeing here looks like a old 48 ft (maybe shorter) reefer unit which is kinda what I"d like to get for a workshop storage shed. I"d think youd want a tractor to haul it think that dolly up front is just for use as a double on a rig. be cool if you could find a retired US mill 12 ton tractor to pull it with. heavy duty maybe with a winch be a pretty good set up.


----------



## cas4green (Nov 16, 2012)

Being pryor Army Signal soilder I can tell you this was either an equipment trailer or a signal(communications) trailer...it has brackets on the front for an antenna. The pull tongue/hitch should have a large ring at the end of it, like with all military trailers....not used with a tractor/semi truck. These were pulled by the 2 1/2 or 5 ton trucks and should have a heavy frame with wheels about the same size as a 2 1/2 truck.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Sweet! Obviously no one answer fits everyone but this looks great. Will this have sleeping accommodations or is it just for freight?


----------

